# FreeBSD on Altera Cyclon 5 (DE1-SoC-MTL)



## baranek222 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me, is it possible to run FreeBSD system on Altera DE1-SoC-MTL Kit Board? 
On terasic.com website (http://www.terasic.com.tw/cgi-bin/page/archive.pl?Language=English&CategoryNo=183&No=881&PartNo=4)  there is only Lxde distro or simple linux console.

Thanks for any reply.
M.Barański


----------



## aragats (Dec 28, 2016)

Nios II is a soft-core Wishbone-compatible RISC processor.
Not sure that FreeBSD has a corresponding port.
Since it's a soft-core, in theory one can use lowRISC (RISC-V for SoC, FPGAs etc.) instead.
The current status of RISC-V port is here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/riscv
However it's a very new project and does not support lowRISC yet.


----------

